# iPad Mini



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks like they've just announced it, starting at £269. 

Not too badly priced as when you consider the cheaper 7" tablets go for £200 people may pay that premium for the Apple device. 

Also looks like they re-named the iPads too as you now have the iPad 2 but they've now name the 3 'iPad with Retina Display' which is the same as the 'new iPad' as far as I knew haha.


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

I think I would probably prefer the mini to the standard one... normal ipod is just a little too large for use sometimes


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Its always going to be hard with Amazon selling theirs at cost price but I think its not a bad product with a decent price point. Shame they did not break the £250 barrier


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

And on sale November 2nd, so they ain't hanging around for the Xmas market.


----------



## Chris0707 (Oct 26, 2011)

I would definitely opt for the iPad mini rather than iPad 4, purely because I already have the iPad 2, and sometimes it's just a little too cumbersome for where I want to use it.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

What is the spec? 

I think the iPad mini puts apple in a no win situation. 

If it is the same spec as the iPad 3 it will take sales away from its big brother. 

If they have specced it down, the Nexus 7 will just blow it to bits. It is already is faster and better in many aspects than the iPad 3. 

A very odd situation for Apple to leave themselves in.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

http://mobile.macworld.co.uk/ipad-iphone/news/?newsid=3406675

So it costs a third more and lags behind in spec?

Brand loyalty very much been questioned again.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Specs are not what sells Apple products and never has been. Its the user experience. 

I couldn't care less if my phone had a single, dual, quad core CPU etc the important thing is if the interface is slick, smooth and just works and this is where Apple sells.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'm fed up with apple, the iPad 3 was out 6 months ago and it's already now out of date with the iPad 4 coming.

Not that daft with money to want a new one! Ridiculous really


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Kerr said:


> What is the spec?
> 
> I think the iPad mini puts apple in a no win situation.
> 
> ...


m.gizmodo.com/5954215/the-ipad-minis-guts-are-basically-an-ipad-2


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm not buying an iPad Mini, I'll just hold my iPad 2 at arms length....


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Why change the chargers also....

so we buy new docks / kit for them?

aarrggghh


Price wise similar to Kindle fire etc. Wifes just mentioned she would like a Kindle... Are they still the best for books? with the fire being 'like' an ipad being able to watch video's, apps, surf the net?

£199 V £269 not much in it now?

Given already we have a family iPad, she has a Mac Pro and iPhone...


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Rob_Quads said:


> Specs are not what sells Apple products and never has been. Its the user experience.
> 
> I couldn't care less if my phone had a single, dual, quad core CPU etc the important thing is if the interface is slick, smooth and just works and this is where Apple sells.


The vast majority of tablet users I know use it for web browsing and watching videos.

The Nexus 7 is faster for that and the iPad 3 hasn't even got the correct ratio of screen for every film since probably the 90s.

The iPad 3 isn't slick with either.

Good to see they have modernised the screen ratio for the mini, but the internals are now old old spec.

In the day of technology where everything has to be better and faster I can't see how anyone can pretend this is a great product.

It is a step backwards and hard to pretend otherwise.

Why would a company push itself knowing that no matter what they do it sells? They are in a privileged position.

Apple users used to rub it in the technology in their products was vastly superior, now the tables have turned they now refuse to accept the opposite.

Apple used to be an innovator for all the gizmos and gadgets. They know just seem to be playing up releasing products they said they never would just trying to keep up with the competition.

They totally depend of customers like yourself but the majority I know buy on image.

As per Spoony on page one, people are getting frustrated paying big money for fashionable gadgets that are out of date soon.

Mind the day when Apple customers boasted about the longevity of their products?

Each buyer to their own, but I'm perplexed with your statement given technology has long left Apple behind in my opinion, and the fact you excuse poor spec when it is hard to pretend it isn't important.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The main reason ill change from my iPad 3 is the 4G element. I assume they are holding back release until end of Nov to allow mobile operators to launch service offerings.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

That's made my mind up, going to go for the Nexus 7.

It would be nice to have a ipad to play all my games apps etc from my 4s but for £260 for the same storage as my phone? No thanks.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Kerr said:


> Each buyer to their own, but I'm perplexed with your statement given technology has long left Apple behind in my opinion, and the fact you excuse poor spec when it is hard to pretend it isn't important.


Its not an excuse its the way its been. Its a false image IMO that Apple are 'spec' leaders. They are leaders in technology as that is a product as a whole which includes much more than just tech specs, it includes the looks, feel the operation etc etc.

Specs have not been the main selling point for years. Virtually every iPhone (bar maybe the first) there have been better specced phoned out there.
Tablets the same, the iPad was a game changer but again others are now out there with similar/better specs

iMacs - Again its not been specs that have sold them its been their form and design.

Yes Apple have often had new bits of technology and occasionally the first (just) to release some specific tech but others have always been right behind with something similar.

Its the whole Apple system that sells (along with a very good image which massively have helped too).The simplicity, the whole it just works system.


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

CupraElliott said:


> That's made my mind up, going to go for the Nexus 7.
> 
> It would be nice to have a ipad to play all my games apps etc from my 4s but for £260 for the same storage as my phone? No thanks.


Do it! I've been an apple cannot for a good few years, and but got myself a nexus 7 about 6 weeks ago and I love it. So much that I've just renewed my contract with a Galaxy S3 rather than iphone 5. I'd definitely recommend the nexus 7 :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Kerr said:


> What is the spec?


It's basically an iPad 2 but smaller, certainly the same chip.

Won't be as slick to use as the iPad '3' but obviously it's a neater size.



Spoony said:


> I'm fed up with apple, the iPad 3 was out 6 months ago and it's already now out of date with the iPad 4 coming.


Could say that about anything though. Not buying the next car because a facelift is coming or the next phone because a new model will be out etc.

Sadly it is the way all things but I must admit 6 months is no time at all for Apple to be announcing another device. Every 12 months maybe but 6 months is definitely annoyingly quick.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Rob_Quads said:


> Its not an excuse its the way its been. Its a false image IMO that Apple are 'spec' leaders. They are leaders in technology as that is a product as a whole which includes much more than just tech specs, it includes the looks, feel the operation etc etc.
> 
> Specs have not been the main selling point fori years. Virtually every iPhone (bar maybe the first) there have been better specced phoned out there.
> Tablets the same, the iPad was a game changer but again others are now out there with similar/better specs
> ...


The iMacs generally perform tasks as fast as more powerful machines. Not the with similarly priced machines though.

This isn't the case in the phone and tablet market.

It will be interesting to see tests for the Nexus 7 v. The Mini when it already does the basics and what 90% of usage of pads are used for better than the iPad 3.

On paper it should be thrashed by a comfortable margin.

Apple does have a good image. I think it is fair to add it is slipping after recent releases.

Before everyone was overly excitied to see something new coming and even if not an Apple customer, appreciative of what they had achieved.

Now many Apple customers and sounding underwhelmed which hadn't been the case ever before.

Was Mr Jobs really Mr Apple?


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Thursday should be interesting with the Q3 results due. See how the poor iPhone5 does which should be a good indication as to whether the bubble has burst.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

What I was trying to figure out is whether this : http://www.apple.com/ipad/specs/

Is the newly announced iPad or the one announced earlier this year but with a new name? lol


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i brought it up before, but i will again.when the playbook specs got released apple fans where pissing themselves at a 7inch screen.now apple are in bed with the idea of smaller tablets its a genius idea :lol:


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

tangledmonkey said:


> Do it! I've been an apple cannot for a good few years, and but got myself a nexus 7 about 6 weeks ago and I love it. So much that I've just renewed my contract with a Galaxy S3 rather than iphone 5. I'd definitely recommend the nexus 7 :thumb:


Good choice ;-)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

Here at work, people are excited about the iPad mini.

Haven't seen this with any other tablet.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It seem google plans to reduce the costs of the Nexus 7.

The 32GB will be £200. http://m.gizmodo.com/5952440/a-32gb-nexus-7-will-probably-cost-the-same-as-the-original-16gb-model

IPad mini preview.. http://m.gizmodo.com/5954269/the-ipad-mini-seems-crazy-expensive


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Shock horror - Nexus 7 8Gb out of date within 3 months...where are all the cries from the owners of this outdated hardware...oh yes lol


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

CupraElliott said:


> That's made my mind up, going to go for the Nexus 7.
> 
> It would be nice to have a ipad to play all my games apps etc from my 4s but for £260 for the same storage as my phone? No thanks.


Enjoy your scaled up phone apps and a "that'll do" plastic case  :thumb:

I love how people are moaning its only been 6 months since the last one.

Doesn't android have a new handset or tablet every 4 minutes?


----------



## jason status (Dec 11, 2011)

Alex_225 said:


> What I was trying to figure out is whether this : http://www.apple.com/ipad/specs/
> 
> Is the newly announced iPad or the one announced earlier this year but with a new name? lol


That's the newly announced one. You can tell by the lightning connection and the A6X processor :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

carbonangel said:


> Enjoy your scaled up phone apps and a "that'll do" plastic case  :thumb:
> 
> I love how people are moaning its only been 6 months since the last one.
> 
> Doesn't android have a new handset or tablet every 4 minutes?


You seem to be confused what Android is.

It isn't android who makes the hardware.

Maybe worth getting a little understanding or you will just come across as a blinkered apple fanboy.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

your 100% right that android is the OS and not the hardware maker but this is actually a very important point. 

Its not a 'blinkered apple fanboy' view its a non techi view. For all those who don't have no clue about technology they either don't care whether its android or apple but if they do have an appreviation then its usually just a case of Android or Apple. The fact that android apps are made by anyone is irrelvent to them. 

Both systems have thier advangtages and disadvantages as a ecosystem but thats how people view them - ecosystems. Not Android + Fred the developer + bob the devloper


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Rob_Quads said:


> Shock horror - Nexus 7 8Gb out of date within 3 months...where are all the cries from the owners of this outdated hardware...oh yes lol


Hardly a massive issue is it?

Surely if someone bought the 8GB as it meet their needs, nothing has changed?

I'm not really sure why you are making an issue with such a trivial bit of progress.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

the fact that many people are saying how Apple are treating thier customers poorly by releasing a new product so quickly.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Rob_Quads said:


> your 100% right that android is the OS and not the hardware maker but this is actually a very important point.
> 
> Its not a 'blinkered apple fanboy' view its a non techi view. For all those who don't have no clue about technology they either don't care whether its android or apple but if they do have an appreviation then its usually just a case of Android or Apple. The fact that android apps are made by anyone is irrelvent to them.
> 
> Both systems have thier advangtages and disadvantages as a ecosystem but thats how people view them - ecosystems. Not Android + Fred the developer + bob the devloper


I agree to a certain extent.

My issue with the previous post is you've got a person who is making condescending remarks and completely rules out everything.

They buy a product and assume it is the best without exploring or understanding and then dismiss anything else with zero education to validate their opinion.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

unfortunatly its just life. Seen in many industries where what someone has is awesome so it is the best full stop.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Rob_Quads said:


> the fact that many people are saying how Apple are treating thier customers poorly by releasing a new product so quickly.


It isn't a new product though.

If 8GB was enough before, their Nexus 7 experience is exactly the same as every other owner.

Apple products are becoming thicker and faster but that isn't really the main deal for the iPad mini.

I think the fact we have heard from Apple and Apple customers that their was no need for a bigger iPhone, there was no need for an iPad mini and our Android products have been slated as pointless.

Now it has completely turned on its head and now these new Apple products are super duper and ours are so much better nonsense starts again.

I can't understand how so many people can have their opinion so drastically swung just to suit Apple are the best argument every time something comes along.

Sometimes it feels like Man Utd v Liverpool fans. A large element just hate what each other does and will just fight for the sake of fighting.

It is tiresome hearing the battering android products get until apple makes one the same. Then and only then is it the best ever, even though it really isn't.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Sort of agree but sort of not.

I don't think many people are saying its the mini is super duper. So far the only people have really been the launch Apple crew. 

Many people after seeing the likes of the smaller tablets start to be used in scenarios where people might not think of using it some think that it has interested them but the fact is many once into the apple system want to stay it in it for many reasons and so would then only consider moving over if apple release a similar product. Now they have that option

There are always two parts to the purchase - the hardware and the software and when people buy the Mini its not just the factor they are buying into its the OS IMO a much bigger reason than the factor.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Rob_Quads said:


> the fact that many people are saying how Apple are treating their customers poorly by releasing a new product so quickly.


I think that's what will frustrate a lot of Apple customers.

Lets face it when you buy a gadget, you like to think it's the 'new' one for at least a little while where as that seems to be the case less and less.

I mean I got the 'new iPad' not long after it's release but 6 months later it's the old one. That's frustrating when you spend a significant amount of money on a product.

From my perspective it's always seemed that Apple have had a fairly rigid range of products. You buy an iPad 1 for example, get storage options and that's your lot. Buy an iMac and you pick between 4-5 specs with a few minor options.

Now it seems they'll tweak their products slightly and a lot more frequently making new products the old model. That will grate on people.


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

Alex_225 said:


> I think that's what will frustrate a lot of Apple customers.
> 
> Lets face it when you buy a gadget, you like to think it's the 'new' one for at least a little while where as that seems to be the case less and less.
> 
> ...


You make some valid points above but here's the bottom line regardless of whether people like it or not. Historically apple products just work out of the box and don't have the issues of a pc, particularly for non tech users. With the advent of iCloud apple users now buy into all their devices communication and being synchronised. It may not and clearly is not for everyone and there's no doubt you pay a premium for the apple experience, but if you can afford it and can get over being somewhat ripped off in terms of hardware spec it is a fantastic experience in my view.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

gregb said:


> You make some valid points above but here's the bottom line regardless of whether people like it or not. Historically apple products just work out of the box and don't have the issues of a pc, particularly for non tech users. With the advent of iCloud apple users now buy into all their devices communication and being synchronised. It may not and clearly is not for everyone and there's no doubt you pay a premium for the apple experience, but if you can afford it and can get over being somewhat ripped off in terms of hardware spec it is a fantastic experience in my view.


You're absolutely right and I was thinking about it after I posted.

As much as new toys are fun it doesn't detract from the experience of owning the model you've actually bought. I mean I've only just replaced my iPhone 4 and this impresses me now, even alongside the 5.

Same goes for my iMac, had it a few months and they've released a thinner version......my current one is still an awesome bit of kit.

I think with Apple being what it is, people keep a closer eye on their products than say Dell. I've bought PCs in the past and never look back at their site again. Now I seem to take an interest in the latest Apple products.


----------



## Xploit (Nov 16, 2011)

Apple is a business and to stay on top they need to react to what others are doing.

The non-apple side of the technology market moves just as fast, if not faster.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Kerr said:


> I agree to a certain extent.
> 
> My issue with the previous post is you've got a person who is making condescending remarks and completely rules out everything.
> 
> They buy a product and assume it is the best without exploring or understanding and then dismiss anything else with zero education to validate their opinion.


I assume this was aimed at me.

I have had an iPhone, iPad, etc etc.

I have also had a Nexus 7, Galaxy tab etc. so im not just making comments without exploring or understanding.

The tablets which use "Android" are ten a penny, they are also nowhere near the fit and finish of an Apple device, no other company puts as much thought into design as well as the experience of using it, from the retail store to opening the box etc etc.

Just because the Nexus is cheap, small and has an AMAZING chipset still negates the fact that the OS is crap for tablets and the hardware is cheap feeling and looking.

Apple can provide a CNC milled back case with diamond chamfered edges, innovative battery and all within a lighter package, it's old technology i hear you cry, its perfect for the job, you dont need a powerhouse CPU running a 1024 display it would just inhibit battery life (again other makers think this is fine)

Other providers are simply, Oh that'll do, people want plastic nasty things, but its OK it can run stretched phone apps at the speed of light.. Great experience.

This is even before the user experience, and the app store, 275,000+ apps designed for the iPad in their entirety not just stretched to fit the 10,000 difference screen sizes there are with Android devices, the fragmentation is massive.

Then there is no Moderation which apps are allowed and which are not so you get all the **** what just doesn't work, where as Apple will govern the entire process to make sure you get apps what work.

I could go on, but seeing that you have android blinkers attached ill just be labeled a fanboy for stating the facts.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

carbonangel said:


> I assume this was aimed at me.
> 
> I have had an iPhone, iPad, etc etc.
> 
> ...


LOL.

Total and utter nonsense. You don't know much about things. Or taking a blind approach.

You are still are using this Android term very loosely. Remember that you can buy budget devices using Android from years ago for less than £50.

Yes most of them are rough but what do you expect at that price?

Apple products are always well made, nobody is daft enough to argue otherwise, but there are plenty that aren't actually that far behind.

The back case of an iPad is pressed and not CNC machined. I love the fact when people see a bit of metal and want to make it sound impressive, they throw in the term CNC machined to make it sound more than it really is.

If Apple were CNC machining their housings for ipads you could forget paying £400 for one. They are mass produced for quickness.

As for Android OS being crap. Find one "expert" who agrees. Think you are kidding yourself on. Laughably biased opinion that is from the dark ages.

Also the app market is open on Android. Ask regular Android users just how many bad apps they have had.

I keep getting told from Apple fanboys how messed up all the apps are when the truth is, I've never one that bad. Certainly no more flawed with bugs than some that I had through Apple.

As for screen size, the iPad 3 has the screen ratio of 4:3 which is so outdated. Play back of modern 16:9 media causes issues.

I just can't take you seriously.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh look a Apple post that's beginning to fill with arguments, now that's a surprise :doublesho, think i might add APPLE and ANDROID to the swear filter :lol:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I take it your Android ownership is all about this?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=256602

Although not a tablet and running gingerbread I think the two main admissions are in there.

1) YOU can't get on with Android as you are an Apple man.

2) you don't seem to have any issue of quality back then when it didn't suit your viewpoint.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Kerr said:


> LOL.
> 
> Total and utter nonsense. You don't know much things and I'd confidently bet you never owned a Nexus 7 and/or Galaxy tab. You've only thrown that in to make you case stronger. .


lol.

And there is a typical Android fanboy response. You can't not have liked the Android experience thats impossible.

Fact is not everyone likes the android way of life. In the same way many like you don't like the Apple way of life.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Why can't we all just get a long.

I have been an apple fanboy since I finally took the plunge and got a 3GS, now have a 4s and love it.

I just fancy a change with the nexus 7, I think it looks better, getting really bored or the tiled iPhone look, so dated now.

Anyway, I won't go on much further, it seems anything you say with android in the sentence turns into question time.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Rob_Quads said:


> lol.
> 
> And there is a typical Android fanboy response. You can't not have liked the Android experience thats impossible.
> 
> Fact is not everyone likes the android way of life. In the same way many like you don't like the Apple way of life.


I agree some people can't get on with the other platform or have a preference for another reason.

You can't just go blind and say they are hopeless and poorly made which isn't the case at all.

If you notice my next post, the poster who I was responding to had an earlier post that contradicts his argument in this thread.

His clear admission was he was an Apple man and it was himself that couldn't get on with Android. Not android at fault, just not his cup of tea. It was gingerbread too.

He can have his opinion that HE can't get used to android, but the fact it exceeds the needs of millions you can't say it is crap. That simply isn't fair or true.

He also confessed he loves the device. No mention of the Android cheap nasty plastic build standards.

I'm happy if people love one over another. That is fair enough.

It isn't fair to tag all android devices as the very same and try and drag them all down.

Yes android is on plenty of rotten devices, but there is plenty of gems.

As before we are heading back into thinking android is guilty for making these devices.


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

I've got an iphone 4s and a ipad. I am going to get a Nexus 7 for a bit of a change. I browse on a laptop, wife has stolen my ipad now :lol:so I fancy something for watching films and browsing. Seems perfect for this IMO.
I can never understand the Andriod/Apple hate thing..its a choice..make it and leave other to make theirs.
Edd


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

When is the pre order day for these ?


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

-R- said:


> When is the pre order day for these ?


i heard this Friday? looked on comet earlier and you can sign up for email update info


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

iPad 4? Are they having a laugh?

Only 7 months after the release of the iPad 3 :doublesho

Come on Apple, are you serious? :wall:

PS Won't be changing my iPad 2 just yet! :thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Bristle Hound said:


> iPad 4? Are they having a laugh?
> 
> Only 7 months after the release of the iPad 3 :doublesho
> 
> ...


Maybe they've done this to alter the release schedule? So next year the latest iPad will be released in the run up to christmas instead of the spring?


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Pretty sure its been done to make the new connector universal across all its products.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Seems like good business sense to me. It was always going to be a hard sell, releasing a new connector, but should safeguard the next 10 years or so.


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

I got mine preordered yesterday, that'll be a happy 15 year old on Xmas day!!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Rob_Quads said:


> Pretty sure its been done to make the new connector universal across all its products.


It is , the only company shipping lightning connectors shortly are Griffin with the Powerjolt , other than that its Apple only for the time but mid Nov lightning Cables will be filtering through. One company in china has cracked the Apple chip (iPhone5mod) for the cables but they are not available over here and there have been some issues with the cable. Anyone wanting large quantities of Apple equipment for business or personal use pm me.
Regarding the Mini , APR,s are never allocated a specific stock so on the day they may have 5 or 500 items, it will be down to the APR how many they receive as to how many customers on the day walk away with the product.


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

Iam thinking about doing a car install with the mini, can replace my double din head unit. Was running an iPad 2 in the car before but was simply too big for the dash area, iPad mini is a perfect size for it.


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

I've never been at the bleeding edge of technology, even when building my own PCs I tend to use the best of the last generation for a discount over average components in the latest generation of Nm chip tech.

Last year I got myself an iPhone 4, not a 4S, on a 3 year low cost contract. The amount of people who have said I was crazy getting into a 3 year contract bored me. It's exactly the same phone/ipod that I bought a year ago, and apart from losing a few fps on games optimised for iPhone5, it's still MINT.

I would love to get an iPad, but was I going to buy a cheap iPad2 or splooge for the iPad3? Neither. I was actually hoping for something that would be more of a tablet than just a phone, but don't need the full tablet as I have 3 PCs around the house. The iPad Mini actually sounds pretty perfect for what I am looking for.

Also, the major difference in my experience is quality, not specs. One of the partners was looking for some geographical compass app for use while sailing. He downloaded an Android app to his new 'smart phone' from the University of Plymouth. Turned out to be a trojan, phone unuseable for over a week until taken care of, for a price. Apart from the odd issue with the headphone sensor tripping into headphone mode when I've been blasting and some dust got in, I've had 0 unreasonable problems with Apps/Hardware. From what I have seen, the other side is slightly different, with no vetting of apps!

I'll hopefully be ordering one in time for Xmas


----------

